# Talkline Handys



## Ann_lina (27 Mai 2010)

Hallo,  Wie ist das denn mit den Handys , muß man die wieder zurück schicken bei einer Kündigung ?  Danke und Gruß , Annlina


----------



## Teleton (27 Mai 2010)

*AW: Talkline Handys*

Kommt drauf an was im Vertrag geregelt wurde. Ein nur gemietetes Handy muss zurückgegeben werden.


----------

